
Amazon is prepping a high-fidelity TIDAL competitor - cloud_thrasher
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/26/amazon-is-prepping-a-high-fidelity-tidal-competitor/
======
dwb
Baffling. The amount of people in the world who can meaningfully reproduce,
and hear the difference in, "better than CD quality" digital audio is
minuscule (and doesn't include me, I'm happy to admit!). Is TIDAL's "masters"
tier really that much of a money spinner? Last I checked, TIDAL as a whole was
in the red.

